# London to Paris Cycle Ride



## aymes (Nov 10, 2009)

Really, really tempted to do this 

http://www.diabetes.org.uk/Events_i...s/London-to-Paris-Cycle-Challenge/?navid=7872

I don't do a huge amount of cycling but I reckon I could get up to scratch. My concern is whether I could raise the minimum sponsorship, I work for a different charity which does limit my network for potential sponsors somewhat, difficult to 'tap up' your collegues for a differen charity!

Anyone else considering doing it?


----------



## Northerner (Nov 11, 2009)

Go for it aymes! I remember Mikep1979 said he was going to do it last year, don't think he did though. It would certainly be an achievement - I've been from Dover to Paris on a coach many times and it seems an awfully long way, even with an engine!

Due to my need for a tricycle though, I doubt they'd have me!


----------



## Copepod (Nov 11, 2009)

Not really considering it - despite having 3 bikes, none are really suitable for long road distances - 1 hybrid road bike (which would be the best bet), 1 regular MTB, 1 folding bike with knobbly tyres (for train journeys). But I should work out my cycling distances each week - at least 3 miles per work day, except when I have to drive across the Fens, which is twice this week; 7 miles when I work at the park, at least 2 days per month; plus supermarket shopping, 1 to 3 miles each time etc. But I support a few charities with monthly direct debits, with tax declarations, so they can collect the money very cheaply and claim tax back.


----------



## MartinX123 (Nov 13, 2009)

Hmm sounds like a really good challenge. The minimum sponsorship is a concern though, not sure I could manage that much. I will be pondering about doing it though. Although Im not that great at cycling!! lol


----------



## Tezzz (Nov 13, 2009)

aymes said:


> Really, really tempted to do this
> 
> http://www.diabetes.org.uk/Events_i...s/London-to-Paris-Cycle-Challenge/?navid=7872
> 
> ...



I thought about it until I saw you need to raise at least ?1150....

I seriously wonder if I could raise that kind of money.... And I'd need a bike, head gear, insurance... You'd have thought this could be provided.


----------



## Minster (Nov 14, 2009)

wow that looks very good. i think the sponsorship needed is a bit offputting though. i would like to do something like this but as i make sure all my donations go to a "special" person i wouldnt be able to raise that money at all.

maybe what you need to do aymes is get your works if possible to do something like it and then see if they can give you a place on it. i know it wouldnt be for diabetes uk but if it is the challenge your interested in then maybe it might work??


----------

